# New pics of the crew! *LOTS*



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So I have not posted any pics of my whole crew in a long time thought I would drown you all in some


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

[/IMG]


new harnesses!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a precious crew! Beau in his tiny little clothes is just too much!! The coat and the harness just got me!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics. Such a cute crew.  Thanks for sharing. Made my night.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks to elaina for selling me the clothes hehehe! the sweater fits pretty good he has a bit of room to grow more into it and the zebra shirt is a bit big on him but he looks fab in it!!! 

i aksed oh if i could dress him as a girl since i wanted a female and females have better clothing haha he said he didnt care but i bet if i actually put beau in a dress it would get ripped off hahaha he said "we already have 2 girls to dress up"


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

loved all the pics but my favorite was the one with Ninja with the bunny on his head. i couldnt stop laughing at that one. LOL. does he have green eyes? 

and Brem Beau looks so cute in the baby blue hoodie  
the ipuppy one harnesses are nice too. i like the camo one and the step in one is nice too. looks like Beau will soon grow into it


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome pix, thanks for sharing!! Don't you just love the snowbaby hoodies?! I waited so long to order mine and when it finally came in Kahlua hated it... =P But they're sooo soft.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have a wonderful crew!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pics!!! I Love your crew!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I love your crew too. Thanks so much for sharing......


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!! 

I love that blue hoodie it's soooooooooo cute and soft he looks adorable wearing it! 

I like the step ins better than the over the heads I think but I took ninja and prada to the park yesterday and the over the heads were fine they're just not used to having it go over the head I guess they tolerate it just want them off as soon as we walk in the Door lol


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Love the pics so cute.I love all of you babies but Ninja is my fav.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG, they are so cute! And I loooove the camo harness that Ninja (I think?) is wearing in the one pic!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They all look soooo sweet !


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

FBRaRrN said:


> Love the pics so cute.I love all of you babies but Ninja is my fav.


Thanks he's my fave too haha dont tell the others!



ChiMama2Hs said:


> OMG, they are so cute! And I loooove the camo harness that Ninja (I think?) is wearing in the one pic!


Yes that's ninja! I like it too it suits him! It's an ipuppyone harness from pupins closet


----------



## Rei (Apr 10, 2011)

So ADORABLE.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I Just LOVE your crew and you know I am totally in love with Beau cuz he looks like a baby Willy!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

great pics so cute


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

HOW CUTE!!!!
I love the harnesses! shame they don't sell them in the UK
How old is Beau?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Beau Is now 13 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 14 oz he's quite tiny his head is a golf ball with eyes lol 

You should google puppins closet and see if they ship to uk or you could always go the eBay route


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are all soooo cute! Love the harnesses and Beau looks so cute in the snow baby!


----------

